# 4,022 gallons!! we call it "Common Dream"



## EVANDU

I want transpond a tank of my friend in China, the reason for me to post it here is just want share the amazing work he had done and we call it “Common dream”. And his name is “China RenLi”, and he is very pleasure to share it with us.

The tank size is 3.5 meter long, 2.9 meter wide, and 1.5 meter high=15.2 cube?? about 4,022 gallons
And the filter poor is 2.1m*1.05m*1.2m

can i post it in this section?


----------



## Flygirl

Would be very interested to see some pictures and hear how this tank came about. Must be quite the sight.


----------



## fishdragon

goooooooooooon


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Let's see the tank!


----------



## target

Definitely need some pictures of this monster.


----------



## EVANDU

the original comes from === Sonic2000 ???? ===

I may take some time to post it, just be patience. Enjoy it!!!!

The tank will be right in the center of this room.

























This is the filter poor. 2m*1m*1.5m


----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU

Now let go and pick up some rocks to make it Africa!!!!!


----------



## EVANDU

Okay, those look good.


----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU

Closer view. A lot of hole for the fish.


----------



## EVANDU




----------



## 2wheelsx2

Those rocks are insanely huge!


----------



## target

As is the tank. Very cool so far.


----------



## Nicole

oh mother of goodness.......


----------



## Arcteryx

Wow. That's... that's awesome.


----------



## neoh

ah ha. Zebra rock. That must of been imported!


----------



## Peter 3.0L

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

Absolutely Incredible!!!


----------



## Momobobo

Mother of god! Cant wait to see the finished project


----------



## cpool

Cool so far!


----------



## Sanka101

wow wish i had room for something like that... bet it'll do a real number on the hydro bill ;P keep them pictures coming!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sanka101 said:


> wow wish i had room for something like that... bet it'll do a real number on the hydro bill ;P keep them pictures coming!


I think if you had the money to do something like this...space in your house wouldn't be a problem.  I think the rental cost of the backhoe to load and offload the rocks would have been more than my tank budget.


----------



## Flygirl

Wow... what a surreal project! Really glad you decided to share. Can you give a bit more info on the pump space.


----------



## EVANDU

i will post all the pic later, you will see how it works and had changed three times of water pump to make the filter work well.


----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU

Filter media


----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU

Water bump













































Need more powerful bump


----------



## EVANDU

Still need more powerful. 










before change the pump









after change the new pump


----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU

changing the view


----------



## EVANDU

And put 8 fishes to cycle the water: 3 Eel, 2 turtle, 2 carp, 1 Bass. And they will be the dinning when they move to the new house.


----------



## EVANDU

Filter media, total 2000



























Salt 150 bags


----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU

Adding a few fish first, if they are fine, add all of them in their home!


----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU

Africa crab!! Put them in it later


----------



## Claudia

Wow just wow, this is awesome wow. He needs a salt water tank besides this one now  lol


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

Fantastic....I actually liked the First Set-up better,this would have made such a great Salt Tank.


----------



## Luke78

What an amazing project to undertake, just taken away by this! I guess with space,time, and money anything can be accomplished.Thanks for sharing and keep the updates coming!


----------



## jkhcjris

Wow.....If only I could win the Lottery. Amazing Tank.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

i also like the first aquascaping better. Amazing tank. Hope he doesn't have humidity issues. I've read about other monster tanks that had to be shut down because of all the excess evaporation/humidity was ruining the house.


----------



## EVANDU

thanks for everyone reply and enjoy this tank. i will keep update.


----------



## EVANDU

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> i also like the first aquascaping better. Amazing tank. Hope he doesn't have humidity issues. I've read about other monster tanks that had to be shut down because of all the excess evaporation/humidity was ruining the house.


actually, most house in China are built by cement concrete. and the tank is in basement. and also it's a garage, so there is a big open gate.
and so far so good, hope everything is going to be fine.


----------



## EVANDU

It's the time for them. 30 Malawi, 50 Tanganyikan


















How does this feel!


----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU

And one is already holding!


----------



## EVANDU




----------



## beN

holy smokes! yup this is one of my dreams for sure! one day i will have something like this. one day!


----------



## EVANDU

WOW!!








Killer!!


























they need move to another tank


----------



## EVANDU

beN said:


> holy smokes! yup this is one of my dreams for sure! one day i will have something like this. one day!


you will see my dream in next pics!


----------



## EVANDU

Catching the fish.


----------



## EVANDU

Tramitichromis lituris "Mdoka"


----------



## dinherz

WOW !!!! AMAZING!!!! :bigsmile:


----------



## EVANDU

Taeniolethrinops furcicauda


----------



## EVANDU

dinherz said:


> WOW !!!! AMAZING!!!! :bigsmile:


, yea, thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Dang, it's too bad he didn't do monster fish in it. Rays, Aros, and the like. Why did he choose Africans over other fish (not saying it's a bad choice, just wondering why he would do that instead of monster fish, or South America cichlids, for instance).


----------



## EVANDU

2wheelsx2 said:


> Dang, it's too bad he didn't do monster fish in it. Rays, Aros, and the like. Why did he choose Africans over other fish (not saying it's a bad choice, just wondering why he would do that instead of monster fish, or South America cichlids, for instance).


well, everyone has his own taste, he only keep africa cichild once he started having fish. and he got some amazing african in China.
i know if the tank go with South America cichlids and will be set up a incredible view, but he doesnot interesting in them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

EVANDU said:


> well, everyone has his own taste, he only keep africa cichild once he started having fish. and he got some amazing african in China.
> i know if the tank go with South America cichlids and will be set up a incredible view, but he doesnot interesting in them.


Ah...right, it's probably a lot easier to get Africans over there and probably stuff we don't even get over here. Forgot how much closer it is.


----------



## Keri

This tank is INSANE! Thank you for posting all those pictures throughout the build, feels like I was there. That guy is going to have a LOT of baby cichlids soon, I bet they love it in there! 

What is the purple water coming out of the tubes?


----------



## EVANDU

2wheelsx2 said:


> Ah...right, it's probably a lot easier to get Africans over there and probably stuff we don't even get over here. Forgot how much closer it is.


about $14000


----------



## 2wheelsx2

EVANDU said:


> about $14000


It's $14000 closer to Africa?  Or do you mean that's the cost of the fish?


----------



## EVANDU

Keri said:


> This tank is INSANE! Thank you for posting all those pictures throughout the build, feels like I was there. That guy is going to have a LOT of baby cichlids soon, I bet they love it in there!
> 
> What is the purple water coming out of the tubes?


i think it is for disinfecting the new tank.


----------



## EVANDU

2wheelsx2 said:


> It's $14000 closer to Africa?  Or do you mean that's the cost of the fish?


he said not inculd the fish! can't imagine that.


----------



## EVANDU

That's doing something crazy!!! And hold food in my hand!!!


----------



## EVANDU

This is the outside poor, the water will be recycled here and also for the garden.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

EVANDU said:


> he said not inculd the fish! can't imagine that.


Oh so just for the tank? Wow, that's a lot of $ for China, as labour and materials are so cheap over there.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

EVANDU said:


> This is the outside poor, the water will be recycled here and also for the garden.


So how are the water changes done? Is there a T so that the water is pumped from out of the filter outside?


----------



## EVANDU

yea, but tank is fully cycling. and it adds new water for 24 hours and out the tank water to the outside poor, which has koi and turtle in it. 
and then the water in the outside poor is for the garden.

so it's pretty much work for recycling the water.


----------



## EVANDU

2wheelsx2 said:


> Oh so just for the tank? Wow, that's a lot of $ for China, as labour and materials are so cheap over there.


you know that, but he get a lot of help from his friend and cousins


----------



## EVANDU

2wheelsx2 said:


> So how are the water changes done? Is there a T so that the water is pumped from out of the filter outside?


and he said he also use the water for car washing.. :bigsmile:


----------



## EVANDU

by the way, i would not try swimming with monster fish, or South America cichlids. haha


----------



## 2wheelsx2

EVANDU said:


> by the way, i would not try swimming with monster fish, or South America cichlids. haha


I'm not sure if I would swim with Stingrays and Vampire Tetras either.


----------



## Adz1

simply amazing!!!
i love it.


----------



## noisetherapy

very impressive. insanely jealous.


----------



## Nicklfire

That's a pretty amazing tank... 

I gotta get tom barr to come view this post, maybe he would post of his projects with planted tanks on sizeable projects he's done in the past.

It's pretty amazing what he was able to do with this tank, i'd be scared about that thing leaking.. could you imagine lol.

Tell him im impressed


----------



## EVANDU

Nicklfire said:


> That's a pretty amazing tank...
> 
> I gotta get tom barr to come view this post, maybe he would post of his projects with planted tanks on sizeable projects he's done in the past.
> 
> It's pretty amazing what he was able to do with this tank, i'd be scared about that thing leaking.. could you imagine lol.
> 
> Tell him im impressed


oh yea, thanks


----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU

How does this look!


----------



## EVANDU




----------



## tony1928

After getting out of African fish recently, I'm thoroughly impressed by your friend being able to pick up all those adult fish. Very impressive indeed. So hard in Canada to access that kind of stock. Get him to throw a few mid and upper level fish to use up the height of the tank. Maybe a huge school of feather fins.


----------



## EVANDU

Two king fight for their land!!!!


----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU




----------



## EVANDU

tony1928 said:


> After getting out of African fish recently, I'm thoroughly impressed by your friend being able to pick up all those adult fish. Very impressive indeed. So hard in Canada to access that kind of stock. Get him to throw a few mid and upper level fish to use up the height of the tank. Maybe a huge school of feather fins.


yea, i totally agree with you, feather fins is gorgeous


----------



## Keri

Wow, what are the blue and yellow cichlids with the crazy big lips??


----------



## EVANDU

Keri said:


> Wow, what are the blue and yellow cichlids with the crazy big lips??


they are Petrochromis


----------



## hondas3000

I am speechless with the tank work. I like how the fish in the net.


----------



## target

Very impressive. Would love a tank I could swim in.


----------



## Jasonator

I have dreams of co-habitating with mt fish!!
This is quite the impressive endevour!
Thanks for sharing! Such a fun level to a simple hobby


----------



## wayofthefish

Great tank deff many of our dreams I love the first fish that went in.. I would not have done the second choice but each to there own....


----------



## plantbrain

Perhaps I missed it, but what happened to the nice rock display? It looks like it fell apart and they took out most of it?

Nice Petro's.......


----------



## Rayne

HOLY HUGE PETRO'S! That tank is absolutely insane!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

plantbrain said:


> Perhaps I missed it, but what happened to the nice rock display? It looks like it fell apart and they took out most of it?


He didn't like the layout and completely changed it. I liked the first layout better.


----------



## roadrunner

This is phenomenal! thank you for sharing


----------



## plantbrain

2wheelsx2 said:


> He didn't like the layout and completely changed it. I liked the first layout better.


Ahh.......yea, it was like 10X better no matter who you ask.........


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

Agree....it looked awesome.....


----------



## stath

absolutely amazing tank. beautiful rocks (although the first setup was much much nicer in my opinion). i am so jealous WOW WOW


----------



## Radiance

I wonder how that tank would look with a couple million neon tetras... 

African eh? how about a GATF?


----------



## Carnal

EVANDU said:


>


Why can't my wife kiss me like this..

Oh. Very insane tank though!


----------



## Rayne

Any updates on this beast?


----------



## Epok

Wow what a gorgeous tank. Definitely a common dream. I wish I had money to do this. Very nice! would love to see more full shots of the tank.


----------



## Hobbykwekers

Great looking tank!!! Really amazing to see how he build this gigantic tank!

@ Evandu: your PM box is full.


----------



## Fish rookie

Agreed. The first layput is so much better imo but I guess everyone has different taste. It would be nice to see a lot of colourful fish swimming through many different holes and such imo.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Can't imagine how much a tank like this would cost to build, maintain, & power in Canada. $14,000 in China. x10 in Canada at least I would imagine.


----------



## Fish rookie

yes, that would cost so much in Canada.

Would be super nice to have such a big space (and MONEY) so I can set it up like Amano's tank in his house.


----------



## scott tang

nice me want lol


----------



## scott tang

il ask my dad LOl


----------



## macframalama

sweet unholy god this is AWESOME, i like the first tank inhabitants over the africans but ....daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyummm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish rookie

How do people usually vacuum clean a tank this size?


----------



## jay_leask

wow that tank is insane!! i liked the 1st rock formation.


----------



## cichlid

This is sweet, you know your tank is perfect when aquariums are jealous!


----------



## Travo

Beautiful tank,fish,setup,layout like that still looks great , idea for reusing water I love that tank is over the top.


----------



## moca

WOW, I'd love to do this in my unfinished basement.


----------



## dabandit1

I dont get it,never thought I'd be dissapointed looking at a 4000+g tank. Could have been so much more,first rock work got me excited but now it looks like a giant fishbowl....to each their own I guess. Bigger fish,plants,logs and more rock man would you have something here.


----------



## Mferko

that tank is amazing, love what he chose to stock it with too, so much color for a freshwater tank. i bet watching them all fight over territories is pretty entertaining, he must drive into that place and not make it up the stairs some days.


----------



## RODAN

Woud love to see a picture of this monster after it is working! Thanks RODAN


----------



## scott tang

update ?????????????????????????


----------



## Phillyb

Feeding the fish must be relaxing!


----------



## Hollyhawk

OMG That is sick cool!


----------



## jhj0112

any update on this tank????? one word! WOW!!!!!


----------



## Parallel

Holy crap that is one huge tank


----------

